# Happy Thanksgiving Ralph!!!!



## Cow Poly (Nov 25, 2021)

Ralph is the true Chad. Incels and trannies btfo. Wish Ralph a happy thanksgiving in the replies UwU. What are you thankful for?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm thankful that the gunt has no rights to xander.


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 25, 2021)

I’m grateful for all the necter. Thanks big Daddy Ralph.


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanksgiving at the Morris household.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Nov 25, 2021)

Make sure to eat your corn tonight!


----------



## Regenbogen (Nov 25, 2021)

you fuckers already filled the voice messaging mailbox
i didnt get my time to shine


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 25, 2021)

Harry Morris. LMAO. Hope Ralph has a happy thanksgiving with his girlfriend’s Jewish family. Maybe they can talk about his St. Jude fundraiser. Guess Pantsu’s mysterious Italian family didn’t invite them to dinner. 

How did a Jewish family produce a daughter as dumb as Pantsu? If she has any sense she should stay put at Harry’s house. At least there she doesn’t have to share a single bathroom with an alcoholic 350 lb Gunt. 

Maybe Gunt will have a heart to heart with Harry on what he needs to do to care for his pregnant daughter while Ralph’s in jail for revenge porn for his previous baby mama. Set up a nursery in Harry’s extra bedroom.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Ralph!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 25, 2021)

Isn't this the time when you, burgers, doing family gathering and eat a lot?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm glad to be with my parents. At least they are alive.


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Guntsgiving Ralph! Hope you enjoy that your shart you made on a platter! And maybe some cheap beer while you’re at it in that small dingy crack shack you call home!


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 25, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I'm glad to be with my parents. At least they are alive.


Knock knock…
Who’s there?
Not Ralph’s mom


----------



## GuntN7 (Nov 25, 2021)

I am thankful to @Vetti @AltisticRight @Sam Losco for cleaning it up and doing it for free.
I am in love with the corn for tonight's dinner.
I am happy for @MeltyTW being Ivy Clover.
I am grateful for Pho's Cafe and Plate Gang.
I am passionate for the content to come.
I am praying for Ethan Ralph's kids.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 25, 2021)

MvAgusta said:


> View attachment 2750773View attachment 2750774Happy Guntsgiving Ralph! Hope you enjoy that your shart you made on a platter! And maybe some cheap beer while you’re at it in that small dingy crack shack you call home!


I mean compared to Ralph both his baby mama’s come from “rich” families. Hell their daddy’s own their own homes and they cost six figures too! Fancy shit. 

The Gunt otoh hopes to rent a home worth more than a new SUV someday.


----------



## Iamthatis (Nov 25, 2021)

Let us give thanks to he who walks behind the rows for this glorious harvest!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm grateful for the endless entertainment that the gunt gives us.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 25, 2021)

May must be getting the appetizers ready.

Edit: Or the main course? Maybe there's no tradition for turkey in the Morris household. Just a big plate of lemon wheels.


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 25, 2021)

Cool blunt Ralph! Kinda small though…. Is pantsu’s dad letting you smoke that in the house? Or are you doing it in secret? Do you need money? How are you gonna pay bills moving forward? What about Xanaxberries? How you gonna get those with no $?


----------



## DonDaLemon (Nov 25, 2021)

IF Ralph had the capacity to feel that he should bring something to this dinner what would it be?


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving signed Broke Dick Farms


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 25, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> IF Ralph had the capacity to feel that he should bring something to this dinner what would it be?


Ralph would pull a George Constanza and bring a 2 litre jug of Pepsi and plop it down in the middle of the table. 









						Seinfeld  Why Pepsi is better than wine
					

Seinfeld  Why Pepsi is better than wine




					youtu.be


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (Nov 25, 2021)

Ralph, thank you for being you. No other cow has provided me with as much entertainment throughout the year. From squaring off with a pack of rabid trannies to sperging out during Chris' arrest, you have come through my friend, providing kino and nectar. Long live the trainwreck that is your life! Long live Ethan Oliver Ralph!



Spoiler


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm thankful for the feeder's cheap Siberian HRT and all the transgender furry discord users that are intimidated by addition involving two digits. Scary. Harry is a huge fan of the show!

And most importantly, Christ is King. Eat three main courses tonight Ralph, one in memory of Sandra and the other in memory of Ronnie, they will taste that good lemon wheel in Hell. 



RickestRickCriminal said:


> Ethan Ralph's kids


[Citation needed]


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm grateful that i will never ever be such a disgusting wigger.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 25, 2021)

I am thankful for the bountiful harvest Ralph has brought to our tables this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 25, 2021)

How long is the gunt staying in Rochester? Hanukkah starts Sunday night, make sure to wear a yarmulke Ethan!


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 25, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> IF Ralph had the capacity to feel that he should bring something to this dinner what would it be?


An opened bottle of Makers Mark, maybe some off-brand pills for her brothers.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 25, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> May must be getting the appetizers ready.
> 
> Edit: Or the main course? Maybe there's no tradition for turkey in the Morris household. Just a big plate of lemon wheels.
> 
> View attachment 2750900


The increased acids might have contributed to his infamous start spree on stream now thst I think of the sheer amount of drink garnishes


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 25, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> The increased acids might have contributed to his infamous start spree on stream now thst I think of the sheer amount of drink garnishes


Might be why Xandrina wants out, too many lemon wheels and various nasty pills/drugs/booze.


----------



## Puck (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm thankful for all the feltings Ralph has received this year


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm thankful I don't have a gunt.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 25, 2021)

Puck said:


> I'm thankful for all the feltings Ralph has received this year


And all those still to come! 2022 is gunna be a bumper crop!


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 25, 2021)

Is there any confirmation if May had to ask her parents not to serve corn this year at dinner? If she didn't it may not be  very happy Thanksgiving at that household. Ralph is gonna be triggered.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm thankful for Ralph and his endless entertainment.  I've already set out the Christmas tree awaiting his next wonderful gift, whatever that may be.  I am also very thankful for my friends here on the Kiwi Farms and for all of you aylawgs who have and will continue to enjoy every antic my man Ralph performs.

I hope you all have had a great Thanksgiving wherever you may be and whatever you may be doing, and that even includes Ralph and Gator.  Especially Gator.


----------



## veri (Nov 25, 2021)

Farglemark said:


> Is there any confirmation if May had to ask her parents not to serve corn this year at dinner? If she didn't it may not be  very happy Thanksgiving at that household. Ralph is gonna be triggered.


harry: hey ethan can you pass me the corn
ralph: FUCKING AYYLAWG SAY THAT AGAIN! THATS RIGHT BITCH TOUD BE NOTHING WITHOUT ME I FUCKIN MADE YOU


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 25, 2021)

I am thankful that Ralph has gone to such great lengths to ruin his life for us all to witness firsthand. To another year full of corn, gunts and all the embarrassment he will put himself through.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 25, 2021)

FRANKLY JOSHUA CONNER MOON IS A BROKE DICK PEDOPHILE I holler as I overturn my Jew horse’s turkey dinner and turn Thanksgiving into the Giving of Shit


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 25, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> FRANKLY JOSHUA CONNER MOON IS A BROKE DICK PEDOPHILE I holler as I overturn my Jew horse’s turkey dinner and turn Thanksgiving into the Giving of Shit


AND FUCK BEING NICE!!!111ONEONEONE


----------



## veri (Nov 25, 2021)

also i am thankful for the fellow posters on the gunt board you guys are funny as fuck and i’m glad we can all enjoy watching ethan ralph’s downward spiral to HELL


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 26, 2021)

Think that butterball is sitting at the Thanksgiving table bitching about the ALAWGS to her parents and they are just staring at him wondering what the fuck is he even talking about?


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Nov 26, 2021)

Baldur's Revenge said:


> Think that butterball is sitting at the Thanksgiving table bitching about the ALAWGS to her parents and they are just staring at him wondering what the fuck is he even talking about?


Seriously. What the fuck could Ralph talk about that would mean anything to oldsters? Most out of place and unrefined rednecks at the dinner table could at least talk about their plumbing and heating job or the lift kit they just installed on their F-250 and be perceived as someone with useful skills that could hold down a W-2 job.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 26, 2021)

Moist Unguentine said:


> Seriously. What the fuck could Ralph talk about that would mean anything to oldsters? Most out of place and unrefined rednecks at the dinner table could at least talk about their plumbing and heating job or the lift kit they just installed on their F-250 and be perceived as someone with useful skills that could hold down a W-2 job.


He could talk about how MeltyTW ran a red light while on his GatorQuest totalling his Nissan Sentra.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 26, 2021)

Moist Unguentine said:


> Seriously. What the fuck could Ralph talk about that would mean anything to oldsters? Most out of place and unrefined rednecks at the dinner table could at least talk about their plumbing and heating job or the lift kit they just installed on their F-250 and be perceived as someone with useful skills that could hold down a W-2 job.


Gunt plays clips of Tucker Carlson at the dinner table in between mutters of how that pedophile who runs Karen farms is ruining his life and asks if he can take the whole turkey home for himself while completely neglecting his pregnant fiancé is in the room with him


----------



## Rei is shit (Nov 26, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Ralph!


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 26, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> He could talk about how MeltyTW ran a red light while on his GatorQuest totalling his Nissan Sentra.


I'm thankful GatorQuest has caught on.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 26, 2021)

Is there a pic of Pantsu's parents? With as white trash as she acts, I'd like to see what her parents looks like.

That house pictured isn't the kind of lot you'd take a gun out and get photographed holding.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 26, 2021)

Remember Ralph this is your fault !!!


----------



## Kup (Nov 26, 2021)

I was thankful a month ago (Canadian) for Ralph’s commitment to documenting his nightmare life.

Livestream from the trough Ralph, do it you fat pussy. Show the audience how one goes about getting a horse to sit at a dining table.


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 26, 2021)

How does a mentally developed horse explain to mom and dad that you got busted wide open by a blob with a shit fetish


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 26, 2021)

Hambubger said:


> How does a mentally developed horse explain to mom and dad that you got busted wide open by a blob with a shit fetish


I'm sure after Digibro that nothing really surprises them much.


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 26, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> I'm sure after Digibro that nothing really surprises them much.


May brought digi home to meet them?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 26, 2021)

Hambubger said:


> May brought digi home to meet them?


Fair enough. I've never met Ralph and I know he's a piece of shit, so I mean take it as you will.


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 26, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Fair enough. I've never met Ralph and I know he's a piece of shit, so I mean take it as you will.


Hell I don't know what's worst bringing digibro, his totally not gay lover bird and the 2 retards or a fat blob that can out do them all. I feel very bad for the parents having to bear witness to any of these freaks including his daughter


----------



## The Big Dream (Nov 26, 2021)

I am greatful that the internet was invented to beam Ralph's retardation across the globe, what a time to be alive.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 26, 2021)

Hambubger said:


> May brought digi home to meet them?


Even if she didn’t bring him home they had to be aware of the creep, they can use google. May also seemed pathetically proud of him (just like Ralph) being a YTuber so I’m sure shared videos of her “famous boyfriend”

Also, apparently May’s dad came down to help her move out of Digi’s group home so he’s had face time with the dude, uh lady.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Nov 27, 2021)

Harry Morris of Rochester New Yawk. What's her mothers name? Miriam? Shoshanna?


----------



## Scumhook (Nov 27, 2021)

Null eats tofurkey and weeps in rage at his flaccid penis


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 27, 2021)

Scamhook said:


> Null eats tofurkey and weeps in rage at his flaccid penis


Yeah but that's every day.


----------



## donjulio (Nov 27, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Yeah but that's every day.


I bet he doesn't even eat delivered pizza on fridays. Just those cheap cheese and cardboard microwavable personal pizzas. Sad.


----------



## JustStopDude (Nov 27, 2021)

Pretty much every family I know that does stuff like go to the movies on major holidays are a bunch of dysfunctional messes. 

Nothing says loving family like spending a few hours in a dark room, not interacting with each other.


----------

